# a sensei



## Sasori08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I need a sensei


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2008)

Urusei baka! Watashi wa goshujin no sensei. 
Sate...Hajime!


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 29, 2008)

what does that mean


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2008)

Allow me to ask, who are you, looking like that?


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sasori of the red sand


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 29, 2008)

My legend began in the 12th century.


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 30, 2008)

okay? congragulations


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you want to hear of my legends?


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 30, 2008)

uuuuuhhhhhhhh not really


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

Do you want to hear of my brave exploits?


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

I have heard of thee oh brave warrior. your tales have captured the hearts of children for centuries, including mine, inspiring me to slay the foul purple winged dragon of the west province.

listen young one, he shall teach you as you have a lot to learn


----------



## the_sloth (Oct 30, 2008)

What day did your legend begin again?  Was it a Tuesday?  Or a Wednesday?


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh, great master @Zorokiller, share us your wisdom so that we may become enlightened with your Zorokillerness.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

From 1 to 12, pick any number you like.


----------



## Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2008)

7, your Zorokillerness.


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

Baka! You have no right to chose!

My legend began in the 12th century.


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

ARRRGH so annoying!!

I will choose 8.8 because of the symmetry


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

My legend began in the 12th century.

My morning begins with a cup of coffee.
My afternoon begins with a cup of tea.
And my evening...


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

alcohol right?

That's fitting for an old fart like you


----------



## Zorokiller (Oct 30, 2008)

Fool! In the evening I put my pajamas on!


----------



## Sasori08 (Oct 30, 2008)

what an old drag


----------



## MisuKonchuu (Oct 31, 2008)

It's not so bad.
I don't even have pajamas x3


----------



## Vergil (Oct 31, 2008)

Thats totally unrelated

That has nothing to do with any legend and pajamas in the evening...


----------

